# viking hatchet



## hellize (Sep 2, 2020)

Happy pre-Thor's day!

It's never too early to celebrate the god of thunder and fertility! 
I have a freshly finished viking's axe.
It has a 10.5 cm/ 4 inch long edge and a 31.5 cm/ 13 inch long hickory shaft.


----------

